
Meet Parsey’s Cousins: Syntax for 40 languages, plus new SyntaxNet capabilities - hektik
https://research.googleblog.com/2016/08/meet-parseys-cousins-syntax-for-40.html
======
euyyn
Interesting! Thanks for sharing.

